# Jamal calls BS on liberals who "never let a tragedy go to waste...".



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I love this guy...


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

StratMaster said:


> I love this guy...


Guy is no different than the kids/liberal media. He's pushing his political views after the tragedy as well (More guns, arm the teachers, etc.). You just like him cuz he's saying what you agree with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> Guy is no different than the kids/liberal media. He's pushing his political views after the tragedy as well (More guns, arm the teachers, etc.). You just like him cuz he's saying what you agree with.


Did you say you are a prepper?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

His avatar resembles the cnn high school mouthpiece....


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

He got purdy hair.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> You just like him cuz he's saying what you agree with.


Duh......


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

healthyprepper said:


> Guy is no different than the kids/liberal media. He's pushing his political views after the tragedy as well (More guns, arm the teachers, etc.). You just like him cuz he's saying what you agree with.


Are we having a "state the obvious" contest Mr. Troll? What might be your next comment... water is wet, or the sky is blue? Yes I agree with him. We will have to agree to disagree about "Pushing political views". He is COUNTERING politicized views with common sense and logic.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

StratMaster said:


> Are we having a "state the obvious" contest Mr. Troll? What might be your next comment... water is wet, or the sky is blue? Yes I agree with him. We will have to agree to disagree about "Pushing political views". He is COUNTERING politicized views with common sense and logic.


He's an uneducated dumb-dumb that has access to a camera and garners an audience of uneducated, chicken shit buffoons scared of losing their precious guns.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

healthyprepper said:


> He's an uneducated dumb-dumb that has access to a camera and garners an audience of uneducated, chicken shit buffoons scared of losing their precious guns.


That's a string of mere assertions Mr. Troll. Care to substantiate them at all? Let me get you started...
A) Please explain *in detail *your personal knowledge of this man's education. Did he finish high school? Or go to college? Where and when? Merely calling him an "uneducated dumb-dumb" is entirely insufficient.
B) Please explain* in detail *your research into his demographics and how your lengthy studies of same led you to the conclusion that his audience is also uneducated.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

healthyprepper said:


> Guy is no different than the kids/liberal media. He's pushing his political views after the tragedy as well (More guns, arm the teachers, etc.). You just like him cuz he's saying what you agree with.


He is staying his own opinions with out the sob story. He is arguing to prep for the next time. If it's not a rifle, pistol or shotgun. No a firearm, how about a bomb or arson? While arming teachers will not prevent everything it is a better bet of leasing the damage or preventing it than four deputies hiding behind squad cars outside shitting their pants.


----------

